# ? on Beretta 950 BS Date, etc



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I just bought another Beretta pocket pistol, an old single action .25 ACP Jetfire, Model 950 BS, that appeared to have the slide and barrel nickel or chrome plated. The SN is BT 452xx V.
I'd like to know the year it was made, and if the plating is factory original.
The finish on the frame and barrel is perfect. The finish on the slide is about 80% gone, revealing copper beneath. 
The gun is mechanically perfect, and I intend to carry it as a #3 backup backup. 
I have owned a 950 before, and it was small, but 100% reliable, and I like the gun.

Thanks for any help.

Mark


----------

